# Miss Hayley & RX Queenies appreciation for the muscles on uk-m



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Seeing as the other thread got deleted and we had quite finished our discussion ...

Top muscles for me on uk-m have to go to Chelsea and Raptor ..

as for all of the rest over to Queenie


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lol i have love and appreciation for ALL (over 16 stone  ) x x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks i'll wire over the £20 later


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> lol i have love and appreciation for ALL (over 16 stone  ) x x


thats about 3 guys then lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> thats about 3 guys then lol


sad but true  x x


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Not on girlies. Us men are banned from talking about females members of the forum.

Plus you didn't mention me :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i just realised im going to get absolutely slatted from everyone else for not being appreciative for everyone else! but chelsea and raptor are absolute sweethearts so they tip the top positions


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Make that 4


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

expletive said:


> Not on girlies. Us men are banned from talking about females members of the forum.
> 
> Plus you didn't mention me :lol:


i didnt mention anyone! i said i love u all x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

expletive said:


> Not on girlies. Us men are banned from talking about females members of the forum.
> 
> Plus you didn't mention me :lol:


u guys have a whole MA section god knows wat comes up in there about us females!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> u guys have a whole MA section god knows wat comes up in there about us females!


We are not allowed to talk about you there


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i just realised im going to get absolutely slatted from everyone else for not being appreciative for everyone else! but chelsea and raptor are absolute sweethearts so they tip the top positions


Alright ffs, you said 3 posts ago.

Get a room


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Make that 5


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i really should think before i type .. im appreciative  really


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

haha epic


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok ok i'm quite a reasonable guy.... Hayley & Queenie if you can make it up to manchester i'll book us all a room in a nice hotel

(spose it's nothing that aint happened before on UKM) haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnnyreid said:


> haha epic


that is not u in that avi... x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Ok ok i'm quite a reasonable guy.... Hayley & Queenie if you can make it up to manchester i'll book us all a room in a nice hotel
> 
> (spose it's nothing that aint happened before on UKM) haha


lol... im sure your gf would be well impressed  x x


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> that is not u in that avi... x x


haha yes it is, ive been a member here for a long time just read more than i post lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> that is not u in that avi... x x


i was thinking the same.....?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Ok ok i'm quite a reasonable guy.... Hayley & Queenie if you can make it up to manchester i'll book us all a room in a nice hotel
> 
> (spose it's nothing that aint happened before on UKM) haha


make it kent


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

misshayley said:


> u guys have a whole MA section god knows wat comes up in there about us females!


lol nothing


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnnyreid said:


> haha yes it is, ive been a member here for a long time just read more than i post lol


(hayley he is def mine   :lol: x x )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

must admit the MA is dull .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

and im over 16 stone :rolleye: (mainly in my moobs)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Ok ok i'm quite a reasonable guy.... Hayley & Queenie if you can make it up to manchester i'll book us all a room in a nice hotel
> 
> (spose it's nothing that aint happened before on UKM) haha


ASIF you'd be able to handle us together...  x

and.. what gossip have i missed ?


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

14 and a half st of pure muscle baby!! That's more than enough for any women to handle!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> must admit the MA is dull .


thats because im not there x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

animal adam said:


> 14 and a half st of pure muscle baby!! That's more than enough for any women to handle!


pics or bs x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> thats because im not there x x


lets make you a uk-m MA legend :lol:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> (hayley he is def mine   :lol: x x )


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> (hayley he is def mine   :lol: x x )


haahaaaa ok ok but next one that pops up and surprises me us mine ... u own me  x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

misshayley said:


> ASIF you'd be able to handle us together...  x
> 
> and.. what gossip have i missed ?


LOL u clearly dont know raptor, if anyone on this board is capable of it my moneys on that fella


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> thats because im not there x x


and me ! MA + Hayley+Queenie please


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

misshayley said:


> and me ! MA + Hayley+Queenie please


send me pictures and i`ll make you famous :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL u clearly dont know raptor, if anyone on this board is capable of it my moneys on that fella


haha i know i know he often tells me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

misshayley said:


> haha i know i know he often tells me


probably all talk though the skinny virgin :rolleye:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> ASIF you'd be able to handle us together...  x
> 
> and.. what gossip have i missed ?


Listen toots that would be a walk in the park for a man of my ilk

Also are you going to tell Queenie what you said you would do to her or shall i print screen what you said on facebook haha :lol: x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Listen toots that would be a walk in the park for a man of my ilk
> 
> Also are you going to tell Queenie what you said you would do to her or shall i print screen what you said on facebook haha :lol: x


 :confused1:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Listen toots that would be a walk in the park for a man of my ilk
> 
> Also are you going to tell Queenie what you said you would do to her or shall i print screen what you said on facebook haha :lol: x


Our convos are private .. but dont worry queenie knows i have love for her x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> :confused1:


hes trying to be clever queenie..


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

im jealous.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ts23 said:


> im jealous.


why? youre on team queenie  x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> why? youre on team queenie  x x


u said over 16 stone not 6 :rolleye:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Im confused, someone explain.... I'm quite ignorant to what is actually going on here lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

johnnyreid said:


> Im confused, someone explain.... I'm quite ignorant to what is actually going on here lol


generally being a pervert u know how it is


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hayley and queenie are secret muscle worshippers who dont really train, the truth is comin out now mate that all


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> u said over 16 stone not 6 :rolleye:


get down to my bodfat fat man and see what the scales way  haha you cheeky fuc ker.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnnyreid said:


> Im confused, someone explain.... I'm quite ignorant to what is actually going on here lol


i dunno... ask hayley  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> hayley and queenie are secret muscle worshippers who dont really train, the truth is comin out now mate that all


dont really train???? :cursing:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

lmao, nothing wrong with muscle worshipers as long as their not blokes lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i dunno... ask hayley  x x


just wasting time and trying to entertain myself


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> get down to my bodfat fat man and see what the scales way  haha you cheeky fuc ker.


Haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> dont really train???? :cursing:


;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

i'm 5"6, 9 stone and as ugly a guest on the Jeremy Kyle show

like to throw my hat in the ring for consideration please


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> Im confused, someone explain.... I'm quite ignorant to what is actually going on here lol


Basically mate I think you've pulled :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> i'm 5"6, 9 stone and as ugly a guest on the Jeremy Kyle show
> 
> like to throw my hat in the ring for consideration please


photo or no jeremy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> i'm 5"6, 9 stone and as ugly a guest on the Jeremy Kyle show
> 
> like to throw my hat in the ring for consideration please


U sound like my ideal woman


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Basically mate I think you've pulled :lol:


that easy? **** i've been doing something wrong all these years


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

misshayley said:


> photo or no jeremy


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> View attachment 75584


Queenie over to you...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm only a manlet, I don't qualify :-(


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> I'm only a manlet, I don't qualify :-(


pipe down you... 21 stone DOES qualify  x x


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I feel like i've walked into a foreign bar and haven't got a scooby what's going on???


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

qualify for what is the big question?!?!?!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnnyreid said:


> qualify for what is the big question?!?!?!


just a bit of worshipping i guess  x x


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> just a bit of worshipping i guess  x x


do we get fanned and fed grapes?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> do we get fanned and fed grapes?


No you get groped and fed [email protected] instead :whistling:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> I feel like i've walked into a foreign bar and haven't got a scooby what's going on???


just appreciating the fine muscle on ukm


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> I feel like i've walked into a foreign bar and haven't got a scooby what's going on???


Basically if you weigh over 16 stone and have a large pen1s you're on a promise. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> No you get groped and fed [email protected] instead :whistling:


damn its a hard life being hench!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

that last pic i posted was more recent and i've let myself go a bit, this was me in my hay day, i was quite the looker:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Basically if you weigh over 16 stone and have a large pen1s you're on a promise. :thumb:


Does a thick penis count??


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Basically if you weigh over 16 stone and have a large pen1s you're on a promise. :thumb:


I only qualify for one of those categories and it's not quite 16 stone but I do have a large pen!s, I keep it in a shoe box under my bed.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Does a thick penis count??


Mate, don't be hard on yourself, you're not a thick penis, you're just misunderstood.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I feel like I've walked into one of those parties I wasn't invited to.... :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Basically Miss H fancies Rap and chelsea.... Or breda must have slipped your mind as you made your choices


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Basically Miss H fancies Rap and chelsea.... Or breda must have slipped your mind as you made your choices


Another one for team H  x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Breda said:


> Basically Miss H fancies Rap and chelsea.... Or breda must have slipped your mind as you made your choices


I think you're a gimme mate, and there obviously was no point in her mentioning you because you're top of all the ladies lists on her


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Basically Miss H fancies Rap and chelsea.... Or breda must have slipped your mind as you made your choices


Nothing to do with fancying them there are just two pretty awsum guys!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought there was going to be some saucy pics when I read the title !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> I thought there was going to be some saucy pics when I read the title !


If any of u want to post pics for us girls to perv on then I'm happy with that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:2877435 said:


> Another one for team H  x x


I don't wanna b on team H I'm on team RXQ xx


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah, you must have forgot about me then 

Also, I qualify being 16.4 stone.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

First one of you two to agree to go on a date with me gets my vote.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

let me get this straight then, do you both assign each member (of your standard) to each of your teams? Who's team am I on?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i just realised im going to get absolutely slatted from everyone else for not being appreciative for everyone else! but chelsea and raptor are absolute sweethearts so they tip the top positions


doesnt bother me, im only interested in girls who cant read or write


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Do you get liked if you drive a ferrari?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dux:2877437 said:


> I think you're a gimme mate, and there obviously was no point in her mentioning you because you're top of all the ladies lists on her


You're right mate


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Do you get liked if you drive a ferrari?


bell


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

i don't feel my application is being taken seriously

too much Burberry?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Do you get liked if you drive a ferrari?


no its the guy who has the fanciest pencil case in class.....


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

johnnyreid said:


> let me get this straight then, do you both assign each member (of your standard) to each of your teams? Who's team am I on?


Queenie already had dibs on you!

There's no competition.. Queenie is allowed everyone except Chelsea and Raptor they are my mine


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnnyreid said:


> let me get this straight then, do you both assign each member (of your standard) to each of your teams? Who's team am I on?


mine!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> mine!


short and sweet lol......what exactly does this mean by the way?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> bell


ringer


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> ringer


I drive a peugeot


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually Queenie u can't have MXD omg his body......! Ouch! Hes def team H


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnnyreid said:


> short and sweet lol......what exactly does this mean by the way?


it means u get grapes x x


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> I drive a peugeot


I drive every one up the wall lol, if I had a ferrari i'd be out in it now, just have to keep doing the lotto.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

me off season 

whose team am i on lol?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Does a thick penis count??


It does mate but not in your case as yours is attached to your forehead :lol:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> it means u get grapes x x


PMSL EPIC - Not on my diet though


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> Actually Queenie u can't have MXD omg his body......! Ouch! Hes def team H


i have a friend with a body like that... he has to obey the 'topless' rule when he comes into my house  x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't wait till Sy reads this thread.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Actually Queenie u can't have MXD omg his body......! Ouch! Hes def team H


If this was the other way round, thread would be locked and warnings would be banded around

Just sayin


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> I can't wait till Sy reads this thread.


is he the one that had a go at me for my avi? x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> If this was the other way round, thread would be locked and warnings would be banded around
> 
> Just sayin


i havent mentioned names. hayley - hush lol. go and edit your posts x x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Actually Queenie u can't have MXD omg his body......! Ouch! Hes def team H


Actually he's mine, sorry he's taken


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> is he the one that had a go at me for my avi? x x


Yeah


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Actually he's mine, sorry he's taken


You wish boyo.

Your @ss always has been and always will be mine. Not the other way around :wink:

Hayley, Queenie .. no need to limit the options here?

Team this, team that.. pfft


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Eeermm... Why havent ive been mentioned?? What a shame!

My extremely good looks easily makes up for the 2st i lack!

And RXQ loves me cus im the leader of TBB! So i gotta be in on this


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Yeah


oh  well lets hope he wants to talk about my training this time  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

atlant1s said:


> Eeermm... Why havent ive been mentioned?? What a shame!
> 
> My extremely good looks easily makes up for the 2st i lack!
> 
> And RXQ loves me cus im the leader of TBB! Soni gotta be i on this


actually this is true 

see? i have appreciation for all (even TBB) x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> oh  well lets hope he wants to talk about my training this time  x x


Lol, in this thread? Boxes are being ticked faster than he can draw them.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> i have a friend with a body like that... he has to obey the 'topless' rule when he comes into my house  x x


I have the same rule in my house to all my female friends with the upper body erm "development" of yourself.

Fancee a cuppa?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MXD said:


> I have the same rule in my house to all my female friends with the upper body erm "development" of yourself.
> 
> Fancee a cuppa?


i cant - miss h will get upset  x x


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> that last pic i posted was more recent and i've let myself go a bit, this was me in my hay day, i was quite the looker:
> 
> View attachment 75587


Sadly at the age of 13 i used to be like that LoL, the good old days haha


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> i cant - miss h will get upset  x x


You are both cordially invited.

No harm no foul


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> Sadly at the age of 13 i used to be like that LoL, the good old days haha


lol didn't we all

they're drinking out of cups though! wtf has happend to the youth of today


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> If this was the other way round, thread would be locked and warnings would be banded around
> 
> Just sayin


Correct.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Little bit naughty this thread. Can't be having double standards now can we?...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Correct.


hence why i said to miss h to edit her posts x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> hence why i said to miss h to edit her posts x x


She's trying, but the drool has wrecked her keyboard


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

This is very strange... Google must be broken tonight :confused1:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Which one of you wants Mac's vote?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I've read this entire thread and am I little lost. WTF is it about?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> thats because im not there x x


Send me a pic and I'll make sure you are there!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn my 12 stone gets me no attention on here :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> If this was the other way round, thread would be locked and warnings would be banded around
> 
> Just sayin


Mmmm, maybe if this thread contained the sort of crude terms and images that 'those other threads' have then that would be case...but I am watching this...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol at guys trying to impress the only real active females on the board :lol:

(im just pi.ssed off i was not in hayleys original post  )


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I've read this entire thread and am I little lost. WTF is it about?


Haha we started a discussion about appreciation for muscle on another thread but which had some agurment between mac and SonOfZ and someone deleted it


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Aaaaaah makes sense now. Couldn't wrap my head around the concept behind it. Make sense 

Thanks H!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

If I was choosing, it would be for MXD ... but he knows that already:innocent:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Katy said:


> Mmmm, maybe if this thread contained the sort of crude terms and images that 'those other threads' have then that would be case...but I am watching this...


Was never meant to be crude but I know how these things can escalate!x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol at guys trying to impress the only real active females on the board :lol:
> 
> (im just pi.ssed off i was not in hayleys original post  )


You know I have love for u x


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol at guys trying to impress the only real active females on the board :lol:
> 
> (im just pi.ssed off i was not in hayleys original post  )


Being one of the few that actually train LOL


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> You know I have love for u x


No no, too late for that!



Papa Lazarou said:


> Being one of the few that actually train LOL


Well, i turn up and throw some metal around for a bit, check myself out in the mirror, get turned on, wan.k in the toilets then leave....suppose its kind of training! :confused1:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Thirsty


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds like a normal session then


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> that is not u in that avi... x x





misshayley said:


> i was thinking the same.....?


well it sure is him with one of the most impressive backs on here, just have a read through his journals


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Seeing as the other thread got deleted and we had quite finished our discussion ...
> 
> Top muscles for me on uk-m have to go to Chelsea and Raptor ..
> 
> as for all of the rest over to Queenie


Serious reps coming your way!!!

How did i miss this haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TaintedSoul said:


> Send me a pic and I'll make sure you are there!


Ha!! Noooo lol x x


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok ok i'm quite a reasonable guy.... Hayley & Queenie if you can make it up to manchester i'll book us all a room in a nice hotel
> 
> (spose it's nothing that aint happened before on UKM) haha


actually, why don't the three of you come down to mine in London (and bring MXD along too)



RXQueenie said:


> lol... im sure your gf would be well impressed  x x


well mine would be "hosting" with me :devil2:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> actually, why don't the three of you come down to mine in London


Im in agreement with London. Great shout Aus.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

i am disgusted that this thread has been able to run and run.. we are not pieces of meat to be stared at by perverse women and discussed on an open forum as if all we do is go to the gym to please you lot

Truth be told we couldn't give a fcuk what you think, we do this for us and only us because we enjoy it

No wonder why more and more good fellas are leaving and less are joining up with the attitudes of Miss H and RXQ

I'm shocked that the mods have not closed this thread because it should have been started ion the powder room... and banned the members responsible for talking about other male members this way and openly breaking the rules


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok ok i'm quite a reasonable guy.... Hayley & Queenie if you can make it up to manchester i'll book us all a room in a nice hotel
> 
> (spose it's nothing that aint happened before on UKM) haha





Chelsea said:


> Im in agreement with London. Great shout Aus.


forgot you mate, you'd be welcome to- my girl always prefers a buffet ;-)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Breda said:


> i am disgusted that this thread has been able to run and run.. we are not pieces of meat to be stared at by perverse women and discussed on an open forum as if all we do is go to the gym to please you lot
> 
> Truth be told we couldn't give a fcuk what you think, we do this for us and only us because we enjoy it
> 
> ...


Breda officially coming out????


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been informed I must put into place the new height restriction requirement for the ladies.

It would seem that there may be several manlet invaders posting the male equivalent of fat girl facebook pictures with no real perspective of size - and as we know muscles on a manlet are as impressive as big tits on a fat bird.

As such the girls have asked all those who are under 5'10 be removed from the thread.

Sorry, don't shoot the messanger.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> i am disgusted that this thread has been able to run and run.. we are not pieces of meat to be stared at by perverse women and discussed on an open forum as if all we do is go to the gym to please you lot
> 
> Truth be told we couldn't give a fcuk what you think, we do this for us and only us because we enjoy it
> 
> ...


Though yesterday you were quite happy to volunteer yourself to me  x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Why only 5'10?

Get it up to 6 foot or higher


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dux said:


> Why only 5'10?
> 
> Get it up to 6 foot or higher


exactly! size is important in ALL aspects.. penis, height, muscle mass...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dux said:


> Why only 5'10?
> 
> Get it up to 6 foot or higher


At this reuqest it is now 6ft + only - as we all know the best products and best magazines are on the top shelf


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> forgot you mate, you'd be welcome to- my girl always prefers a buffet ;-)


Hahahahaha, sounds like there is going to be plenty to go around.

I just hope Hayley can cope, her knee is sore already and there is a good chance she would spend a while on both haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Size is easy to achieve. Now character and personality.... :rolleye:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Though yesterday you were quite happy to volunteer yourself to me  x x


That was because i got caught up in the hype... i am now officially disgusted but if you pm me we can discuss ways of helping me get ove the trauma...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Girls if these young fella's get too much ':drool:come and sit on the old fella's knee and i will lend you an ear,for as long as you want!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> At this reuqest it is now 6ft + only - as we all know the best products and best magazines are on the top shelf


But I am short  I can't reach  x x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Size is easy to achieve. Now character and personality.... :rolleye:


This you have in abundance Ming


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha, sounds like there is going to be plenty to go around.
> 
> I just hope Hayley can cope, her knee is sore already and there is a good chance she would spend a while on both haha


Haha my knee is getting better..and next I'm going to be in London il be flying to bangkok! See u at the airport chelsea?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

I like more of a balance. Perfect physical form is nothing without personality, emotional intelligence etc.

Dux would get my vote then (if I had one!) Flinty too


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Breda said:


> This you have in abundance Ming


And modesty mate....My modesty knows no bounds....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> I like more of a balance. Perfect physical form is nothing without personality, emotional intelligence etc.
> 
> Dux would get my vote then (if I had one!) Flinty too


Aw we all love flinty  I just want to squeeze him!

Dux is a good lad too x x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha my knee is getting better..and next I'm going to be in London il be flying to bangkok! See u at the airport chelsea?


I bet you love to Bankok....... i mean 'go to Bangkok' :innocent:

I reckon i could make it to the airport to give you a good send off but i probably should pencil you in for a proper one before hand.

Ausbuilt seemed very accommodating and i wouldnt want to be rude and not turn up......see you at his


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> I bet you love to Bankok....... i mean 'go to Bangkok' :innocent:
> 
> I reckon i could make it to the airport to give you a good send off but i probably should pencil you in for a proper one before hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

5 foot 11 - bastard!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

6ft 17.5st

3 inches......... :confused1:

Off the floor baby :lol:


----------



## icepack (Jan 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> lol i have love and appreciation for ALL (over 16 stone  ) x x


And that still has a pulse would be good lol x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 5 foot 11 - bastard!!!


Lol technically i'm 5,11 but i ALWAYS wear trainers / shoes which makes me over 6 foot :lol:


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

what about me with my massive Massey MF 5400,, beat that lads,,lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

icepack said:


> And that still has a pulse would be good lol x


19 stone with pulse here :laugh:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I bet you love to Bankok....... i mean 'go to Bangkok' :innocent:
> 
> I reckon i could make it to the airport to give you a good send off but i probably should pencil you in for a proper one before hand.
> 
> Ausbuilt seemed very accommodating and i wouldnt want to be rude and not turn up......see you at his


3 weeks left so plenty of time  of not il see u at the airport  and thank for ur pm im glad in your number 1  x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> 3 weeks left so plenty of time  of not il see u at the airport  and thank for ur pm im glad in your number 1  x


Haha. Thats ok, thanks for the picture u sent, didn't realise you were so flexible :thumb:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

tosser

i dont want u to apreciate me anyway .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

icepack said:


> And that still has a pulse would be good lol x


thats weeman almost out the running :mellow:


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

U girls are mental lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha. Thats ok, thanks for the picture u sent, didn't realise you were so flexible :thumb:


Haha nice try mr


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha nice try mr


I'll post it in the Male Animal shortly yea?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha. Thats ok, thanks for the picture u sent, didn't realise you were so flexible :thumb:


She told me those pictures were for my eyes only?

Next time I'll expect her holding a piece of paper with Dux written on it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dux said:


> She told me those pictures were for my eyes only?
> 
> Next time I'll expect her holding a piece of paper with Dux written on it.


Hahahahaha or we could just do swapsies on what we have at the moment and compare notes.

Did you get the video of it winking?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha or we could just do swapsies on what we have at the moment and compare notes.
> 
> Did you get the video of it winking?


Lolololol.

I did, very impressive, a real eye opener


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

6'1 - 21st I can deadlift a car, consume a small family and I'm so hard I can rape a termite nest.

But I'm not interested anyway, I happen to know for a fact both ladies mentioned have 5+ second delays on an echo if you speak into them they are THAT gawping.

Lads best be ready to just fold your knee and use that, may gain some purchase then.

Damn my 2 inches


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol technically i'm 5,11 but i ALWAYS wear trainers / shoes which makes me over 6 foot :lol:


So technically the position is: -

6 ft plus - Fail

16st plus - Fail

Large Pen1s - Fail

Sorry to have to tell you this bud but basically you're struggling here :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

didnt realise there were so many little under 16 stoners on UK-M :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dux said:


> Lolololol.
> 
> I did, very impressive, a real eye opener


More than eyes that just opened


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> So technically the position is: -
> 
> 6 ft plus - Fail With shoes on yes which counts i guess?
> 
> ...


I believe this to be mitigating circumstances so i still pass.... Oh why am i being humble, this thread was made about me and chealsea so we don't need to make any excuses. But don't worry buddy once we have finished with the females of UKM you can try your luck, get to the back of the queue old man

:lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> didnt realise there were so many little under 16 stoners on UK-M :whistling:


There's even some who don't have to shave yet....Maybe we need a junior section.... :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I believe this to be mitigating circumstances so i still pass.... Oh why am i being humble, this thread was made about me and chealsea so we don't need to make any excuses. But don't worry buddy once we have finished with the females of UKM you can try your luck, get to the back of the queue old man
> 
> :lol:


Shoes - I think you mean Cuban Heels don't you 

Don't be humble either bud, we'll think it's someone else posting under your name 

Joking aside, I take offence at the "old man" jibe, I mean c'mon 57 is the new 30 nowadays hadn't you heard :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha no photos no videos u can only dream 

And if we are on a height subject 6" plus for me! Love tall men it's so sexy! 6"3 is my ideal height on a guy..I'm 5"7 so I like someone taller than me x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

And it's Queenie who said 16+stone I have raptor and Chelsea on my side don't need anyone else


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe its not pen1s there into after all :001_tt2:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

SON OF FRANK said:


> So technically the position is: -
> 
> 6 ft plus - Fail
> 
> ...


Unlucky, I'm pass, pass, pass :thumb: :clap:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I love all these conditions and stipulations that keep being made.

It's like being on the X Factor and I keep making it through to the next round


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

does 6ft 18and half stone count even with a bit of a power belly or is that like a fat girl with big tits :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Dux said:


> I love all these conditions and stipulations that keep being made.
> 
> It's like being on the X Factor and I keep making it through to the next round


.

Dux u would always make it to the next round


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> didnt realise there were so many little under 16 stoners on UK-M :whistling:


I know... who'da thunk so many would be disciplined enough to keep there bf in check


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I know... who'da thunk so many would be disciplined enough to keep there bf in check


haha i know fat fkers :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

bare chest for bare chest, you two go first


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

does 6ft 2

16 stone on a good day

and above average penis count?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

skinso said:


> U girls are mental lol


Just passing the time


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Miss hayley. Are you taking clen ? Can't remember if you said you was.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Miss hayley. Are you taking clen ? Can't remember if you said you was.


on and off yes x


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Any good ? X


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Any good ? X


yes  just giving my body a rest atm


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Just viewing men like bits of meat is disgusting....we have feeling to you no :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate being objectified........


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im assuming two likes means am in the club...

edit the first post now!!!

:tongue:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

most sexist thread ever


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Afghan said:


> most sexist thread ever


dunno, the klitchsko thread gave me a pretty big boner


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Afghan said:


> most sexist thread ever


Haha sshh u if I would of said Afghan u wouldn't be complaining!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha sshh u if I would of said Afghan u wouldn't be complaining!


so is my back pic not good enough :angry:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Whatever I say here I'm going to upset someone


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Whatever I say here I'm going to upset someone


You could say you love me and want to share me with queenie


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> You could say you love me and want to share me with queenie


queenie doesnt share!!! :devil2: x x


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Well i'm under 16 stone... but then again there are more than just these two ladies here ... what they don't appreciate someone else will...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> You could say you love me and want to share me with queenie


I would share but think I have my handsful with rap and chels plus Queenie would start getting mad! ..but here is always room for 3rd place?!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Whatever I say here I'm going to upset someone


You bet your dam skippy !


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> queenie doesnt share!!! :devil2: x x


u can have me all to yourself then

hows that sound ha xx


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> lol i have love and appreciation for ALL (over 16 stone  ) x x


15.11 :crying:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm 16.5 BOOOYAA


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I'm 16.5 BOOOYAA


Think they mean weight not age... Haha sorry about that some times my jealousy gets the better of me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

16st11 yesterday


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Just drank loads of water and weighed me self 15.12 am getting there just hope a dont need a p!ss any time soon


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> Think they mean weight not age... Haha sorry about that some times my jealousy gets the better of me


YOU BIIITCH!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> YOU BIIITCH!


 :tt2:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I weighed myself last night after some deadlifts and I was 134kgs or 21st 1.5 lbs

You are all skinny manlets to me now, except the women who are all winter willy warmers.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I weighed myself last night after some deadlifts and I was 134kgs or 21st 1.5 lbs
> 
> You are all skinny manlets to me now, except the women who are all winter willy warmers.


that dont count, you were obviously holding some water after doing heavy deadlifts :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I weighed myself last night after some deadlifts and I was 134kgs or 21st 1.5 lbs
> 
> You are all skinny manlets to me now, except the women who are all winter willy warmers.


your not meant to deadlift while standing on the scales fattie ...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> your not meant to deadlift while standing on the scales fattie ...


My power abs laugh at everyone.

They just don't stop once going though....for hours.....woo hoo look at that blubber go!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> My power abs laugh at everyone.
> 
> They just don't stop once going though....for hours.....woo hoo look at that blubber go!


functional mass


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> functional mass


I rest my beer and dinner plate on it when say down alla Homer!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I rest my beer and dinner plate on it when say down alla Homer!


my belly is big enough to rest a wine glass on it standing AND my moobs are so big i can literally grab the glass too making me the perfect drinking partner for women :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bet the girls wanna sex us up now!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I weighed myself last night after some deadlifts and I was 134kgs or 21st 1.5 lbs
> 
> You are all skinny manlets to me now, except the women who are all winter willy warmers.


How much do you dead mate if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Bet the girls wanna sex us up now!


But I'm not a girl :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

36-26 said:


> How much do you dead mate if you don't mind me asking?


i think he was doing some gay 320kg deads the other day... x x


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> i think he was doing some gay 320kg deads the other day... x x


ur sly postin tha up dont emberass him infront of everyone with his poor lifts!!!

:whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i need to weigh myself asap!


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> lol i have love and appreciation for ALL (over 16 stone  ) x x


knew i shouldnt of cut down to 15


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Little_Jay said:


> ur sly postin tha up dont emberass him infront of everyone with his poor lifts!!!
> 
> :whistling:


pmsl - i will await punishment for that one!! x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

36-26 said:


> How much do you dead mate if you don't mind me asking?


Once a week :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Afghan said:


> i need to weigh myself asap!


I wouldn't bother mate


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

johnnyreid said:


> no its the guy who has the fanciest pencil case in class.....


What about a novelty rubber that smells nice?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

andyparry123 said:


> What about a novelty rubber that smells nice?


I was more of a pen kind of guy my self then when the girls used to say I haven't got a pen thats when I used to make my move :lol:


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Never come across a girl yet that doesn't appreciate a nice smelling novelty rubber though :001_tt2:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

andyparry123 said:


> Never come across a girl yet that doesn't appreciate a nice smelling novelty rubber though :001_tt2:


Never come across a girl who doesn't appreciate a good old color pen http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/331320692/Multi_color_pens.html :bounce:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

3rd position is still available


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pfft the only possible time I come third is if I am ****ing two bitches.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Pfft the only possible time I come third is if I am ****ing two bitches.


Happens a lot does it?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Happens a lot does it?


All the time

in my head


----------

